# Lederverarbeitung und Kürschnerei Meister Alianz



## Pohlgold (15. Mai 2007)

Hey an die Lederverarbeitungs und Kürschnerei Mesieter der Alianz vieleicht könnt ihr ja hier einfach mal posten wo ich einen Kürschnermeister (skill 300) und einen Lederverarbeitungsmeister (skill 300) finde? 

Danke


----------



## Trisher (15. Mai 2007)

Pohlgold schrieb:


> Hey an die Lederverarbeitungs und Kürschnerei Mesieter der Alianz vieleicht könnt ihr ja hier einfach mal posten wo ich einen Kürschnermeister (skill 300) und einen Lederverarbeitungsmeister (skill 300) finde?
> 
> Danke



Pflicht ist selbstverständlich das Addon TBC. Dann musst du durch das dunkle Portal und in die Ehrenfeste. Dort findet sich im Gasthaus die Kürschnereilehrerin. Vom Eingang aus rechts ums Haus findest du den Ledererlehrer.


----------



## Pohlgold (15. Mai 2007)

und das sin dann die die mic hauf skill 300 skillen? und is TBC wirklich Pflicht wenn ja schreibe mal bitte den nvollen namen aus damit ich es runterladen kann 

Danke


----------



## Radoryx (15. Mai 2007)

loooooooooooooooool

Du weißt wirklich nicht was THE BURNING CRUSADE ist ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pohlgold (16. Mai 2007)

wieso schreibt ihr nich gleich burning Crusade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibts auc hausserhald der scherbenwelt Meister für Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung denn bin erts level 41 und kann noch nit rein


----------



## Guernica (16. Mai 2007)

Pohlgold schrieb:


> wieso schreibt ihr nich gleich burning Crusade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Du könntest dich von einem Hexenmeister oder Magier porten lassen aber...
2. ...auf 375 kannst du erst ab Level 50 skillen.... also heißt es erstmal warten :-)


----------



## Pohlgold (18. Mai 2007)

Danke hab es jetzt geschafft bin beides jetzt bis 375 geskillt ne nette 70erin hat mic hdahin geleitet


----------

